# Band width?



## cbates55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello all, does this seem like some good starting points for band width?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually sounds like a good starting point.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's a great starting point, especially if you are using Theraband Gold or .030 latex.

Two points to keep in mind:

1. If your latex is lighter or heavier,bump the band width accordingly.

2. If you are tapering the bands, use the recommended band width as the large part of the ratio (e.g. 3/4 - 1/2 inch taper for 3/8 ammo).

Good luck!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Nate and the Simple-Shot team are treasure troves in themselves.

Great points, KK.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I have that same screen shot saved on my phone.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

cbates55 said:


> Hello all, does this seem like some good starting points for band width?


Hah I could tell you what I agree with if I could understand it, I only deal with mm hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep, I agree with those bandwidths when using TBG, SS Black Latex or .03 Latex. They are not identical in performance but close enough to use these measurements as a general recommendation.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Another thought occurred to me.

These are good starting places for bands for a regular draw.

You might want to size down a bit for butterfly bands.


----------

